# Fantisies?



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

In you told your spouse your true sexual fantasy what would it be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Please read the Sex in Marriage rules.

Thread locked.


----------

